# [SOLVED] Computer Specs



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello forum,
So i am planning on building a computer this summer and need your opinion on the specs of my computer and if it would be capable of doing what i want it to do.

So... You might wonder what i will be doing with the PC. Well, i plan to be recording using Fraps, what i would like to record is games such as Minecraft. Minecraft might be a simple game but fraps is pretty big and takes down quite a bit of FPS. Other than that the pc will be used for simple everyday things. I would also like to be recording in HD just incase anyone was wondering.

Anyways heres what i came up with: 
Asus M4A87TD mother board.
8Gb RipJaw Ram.
GTX 560Ti Graphics Card.
1Tb memory
i7 3770k processor or i7 2600k 

My budget is around $1000 USD.
Is there anything i should replace or think about such as an SSD? 

Help me out please and if theres ANY questions what so ever just ask ill be glad to answer. 

Thanks!
-Adam


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

The Mobo listed is for AMD.
You will need a Hdd but I would suggest a standard drive. SSD's not a good value at this time.
Look over our suggested build list for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Oh okay. Ill search up the AMD processor. 
And my bad, the 1Tb memory is my Hdd. Im new at this computer things so correct me if you need. XD thank you for your response.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Tyree said:


> The Mobo listed is for AMD.
> You will need a Hdd but I would suggest a standard drive. SSD's not a good value at this time.
> Look over our suggested build list for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


So i did some research with my budget included and i came up with the Phenom 2 4-core black edition. What do you think about it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

I do do any AMD so I can't comment on AMD CPU's. If it's on the Mobno'd CPU Support List, it will work.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Tyree said:


> I do do any AMD so I can't comment on AMD CPU's. If it's on the Mobno'd CPU Support List, it will work.


Great ill check it out. Thannks again for the help.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*

The Asus motherboard you listed is an older model one that is out of stock at many sellers now. The two motherboards listed below are of good quality and availability at a similar price:

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard $110

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard


ASUS M5A97 EVO AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard $115

Newegg.com - ASUS M5A97 EVO AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


The RAM below is compatible with both motherboards acording to Gskill:

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBRM $55

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBRM


AMD Phenom II quad core processors are relative inexpensive now and many consider them to be better than the newer and higher-core AMD processors for gaming. The 965 is the most available of the top-end ones.

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 $110

Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

Remember that you will want to power your system with a quality PSU. I would recommend 750 W, though if you plan on never using more than one video card you could get by with a 650 W.

The choices below are all of good quality at a decent price:


SeaSonic M12II 750 SS-750AM 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply $120

Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 750 SS-750AM 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE $110

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE $112

Newegg.com - XFX P1-750X-XXB9 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Should i stick with the intel and get "better" quality or should i go for the amd and save some money?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*

You can build much faster systems using Intel CPUs but you are also going to pay more for that performance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Adam300z said:


> Should i stick with the intel and get "better" quality or should i go for the amd and save some money?


Neither Intel or AMD are better or worse for quality. That is just a personal preference. Intel does have some performance advantages but AMD certainly has some capable alternatives.
Have you looked over our suggested build list for ideas? All builds use top quality compatible components: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

This is really great help guys, thank you all very much. I think ill stick with the intel i7 3770k. My MoBo will be the p8z68-v lx. Does that sound good? I was talking to someone the other day and they say that because my graphics card is the gtx 560ti im going to have problems in the future. Is that true?if so Why?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Computer Specs*

I don't see why you would have any problems in the future? The GTX 560 Ti is a decent card and can handle most games on the market today quite comfortably.

However it really depends on what you intend to do. If gaming, what games and what settings would indicate what performance the card will give.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*

The Intel i7 3770k in an Asus P8Z68-V LX with a GTX 560ti video card will be the bases of a fine system.

I would suggest a 64-bit OS and 8 GB RAM. This much RAM may not be needed for games right now but 64-bit games are right around the corner (next year, in fact).

Below is a good 8 GB kit that is on the QVL for your system:

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP8GX3M2A1600C9 $66


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

@helios good to know  i was planning to record gameplays setting would be between med-high to high. Plus video editting its nothing HUGE but i want the system to run pretty smooth with a decent fps ect. Do you think it would do fine? 

@MPR thank you very much for your efforts in helping me. Im a very cautious guy (sadly), so i just explained to helios what i would like the system to do. Do you think it can do it? or is there something i could add and or change to help the system perform the tasks i would like it to do. 

To everyone, im sorry for asking so many questions. And THANK YOU for taking your time To help me out


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*

The Intel system you have decided on has more than enough processing power to run both high-end games and video recording software simultaneously. This is another reason I suggest 8 GB RAM -- for the additional multitasking capacity.

The 560 Ti is a pretty good card for most anything that a normal video gamer and computer user will do. You may not get the highest possible frames rates if running the latest video games on totally maxed out settings but to do this you usually have to build a multiple-card system anyway. There are several more powerful cards but with a performance increase there almost always comes a greater price increase.

For example, (price is Gigabyte card, "power" is Passmark score):

GTX 670 $400 -- 39% more power for 74% higher price 
GTX 570 $310 -- 21% more power for 35% higher price
GTX 560 Ti $230 -- reference 

Note that performance increases cost more as you approach the top end. 


Perhaps you can restate what you want to spend, what components you already have that you might want to transfer to your new system and whether or not you own a retail license of a Windows 64-bit OS. This will help in finalizing your build.

As for answering questions, if someone is here and helping then they probably enjoy answering questions.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Sounds good, ill stick with the GTX560ti.

So my parts:

P8Z68-V LX MoBo

GTX 560Ti G-card

8GB RipJaws Ram

1TB HDD

i7 3770k cpu

650watt power (I dont plan on building a dual graphics card PC)

This is one of my first systems so i dont have many spare parts. I have a case, power supply, the internet chip (sorry for my lack of computer lingo. Haha.), dvd drive, and i believe thats all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Brand & Model of the 650W PSU?
Specs of the 8GB of RAM? 
Brand & Model of the Hdd?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

The 660ti is going to be released mid August if you can wait for that


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Adam300z said:


> 8GB RipJaws Ram


Things to consider when you are purchasing RAM:


Within the specs outlined by the motherboard manufacturer
Tested for compatibility by either the motherboard and/or RAM manufacturer
In a matched 2-stick set for the most reliable dual channel performance.
From a reliable maker
Usable without the need to overclock (which voids warranties, even if the RAM is sold as "overclockable")


Here is an 8 GB RAM (2x4) set from Gskill that is on the QVL for your motherboard. Remember to install the RAM in the proper slots as outlined in your motherboard's manual for dual-channel operation.


Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the 650W PSU?


Don't cut back on the PSU... this should be your main focus.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

@tyree 
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 1000GB SATA Hard Drive Specs | PCWorld

PSU: Enthusiast Series

Ram: Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL

Sorry for linking rather then just telling but this is my first time talking about pc so im kinda slow.. And do not wanna miss guide anyone.. Haha. 

@darcinator how much would it cost? 

@MPR sorry i wasnt detailed about the ram, buti believe the link you posted would be great, thank you.

@helios ill be sure to keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Anyone got any recommendations on which sponsor i should get my GTX 560ti from?
Same goes for my hdd, if the one i linked too was not good enough be sure to let me know and give me some suggestions.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Specs*

I only ever buy WD and I don't care which models (got tired of returning all the others) and Psu you note is fine. For Video cards XFX, Evga and Asus are amongst the best.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

WD or Seagate for the Hdd.
EVGA & Asus are my favorites for Nvidia chipped GPU's.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

The gtx 660ti is rumored to be around 300 dollars. It will have the same exact specs as the 670 but the bus width will shrink from 256 to 192.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Rich-M said:


> I only ever buy WD.


Essentially Western Digital, Seagate and Toshiba are the only hard drive companies left as they have either purchased or contract to build for all of the others.

I once used Seagate's but have seen so many fail that it almost became a joke (Crashed drive? Yep it's a Seagate.). I've never had a Western Digital drive fail.

This is a great drive at a reasonable price:

Western Digital Caviar Black WD5003AZEX 500GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $89

Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5003AZEX 500GB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

You may say, "but it's only 500 GB," this is so but you will likely never fill its disk space in a gaming rig and if you do need more space for storing videos, etc. you can alway buy another quality 500 GB drive later on. Drives below 1 TB seem to be more stable than drives over this limit and they take a lot less time to perfom system maintenance on too.

Note: if you get one with a blue label don't worry about it -- it's a black, WD just messed up and stuck some blue labels on its black drives.

A small quantity of WD5003AZEX WD Black hard drives were incorrectly shipped with a WD Blue label. WD5003AZEX, as defined by our product specification, is a WD Black 3.5" hard drive. The drives shipped with the incorrect WD Blue label will perform per our specification as a WD black hard drive and include a 5 year warranty.​


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Seagate had some problems a few yrs. back with bricking but those problem have since been resolved.
I would also suggest something small than the 1TB.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Well I am glad Seagate recovered from malaise, but I am done with them. When they were good they were never as consistent as WD. The only other one I buy is Hitachi every now and then.


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Good good. This is really great help. 

Yeah i read the response of the seagate and boy, there were alot of fails. So for HDD ill stick with the 500GB WD.

I guess greats minds think alike tyree because thats exactly what i was thinking. 
So my GPU will be the ASUS GTx 560ti.

Is there anything i need to think about? When i read the other forums sometimes they mention heat sink, i have no clue what that is haha. 

TY!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Specs*

The heatsink & fan mount to the Mobo covering the CPU. The heatsink draws the heat away from the CPU and the fan blows down on the heatsink to dissipate the heat.
The one that comes with the boxed Intel CPU will be fine if no OC is applied.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Your motherboard's manual will contain detailed instructions on installing the the CPU and heat-sink. 

As a first-time builder I would suggest that you download a .pdf file of the motherboard manual and start reading it now. Print out both a picture and a diagram of the motherboard and run through a build on paper while you are waiting for your system to arrive.

Here is a good site that you can use to familiarize yourself with what your cables and connectors will look like:

All about the various PC power supply cables and connectors

Newegg also has a three-part series on building a computer -- it's worth a watch for a first-time builder (you can access parts II and III from the video):

Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Thanks tyree.

That i will do MPR  

My mobo is z68, is there a diffrence between z68 and z77?


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer Specs*

Well I guess it a solve for now. Ill be sure to post something else when i need help. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Adam300z said:


> Thanks tyree.
> 
> That i will do MPR
> 
> My mobo is z68, is there a diffrence between z68 and z77?


The Z77 is the successor chipset to the Z68 but there really isn't a lot of difference you would see in performance.
Z68, Z77, and H77 – What’s the difference? | Puget Systems Blog


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Specs*



Adam300z said:


> Well I guess it a solve for now. Ill be sure to post something else when i need help. Thanks to all who helped!


That's fine if you want to mark this post solved you do that in the first post under "Thread Tools".


----------



## Adam300z (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh i thought by making the thread solved it would lock the thread or something like that. 

Thanks for the info Rich-M, I think ill just go for the p8z77 motherboard, here its only about 10MYR of price difference (because if i wanted the z68 i would have to ship it in. )


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Because its the newest the P77 is the better choice in my book anyway.


----------

